# 2011 Cruze 1.4 Trifecta Tune Ordered!!!



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I know there is another thread on it but this is a major improvement for this car and i think whoever does this mod should post the pros and cons. I just ordered it and did the handheld since i dont have access to a laptop. Im hoping it will be easy to install and make a difference in the tranny since it shifts at high rpms and the power is really lacking to say the least. Once i get it and install it i will let you guys know. I know my baseline dyno was about 112 FWHP but i have to go back to the dyno chart if i can find it to comfirm. I had Injen dyno it before they installed my intake which i later sold. All i have now is a K&N drop in.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*TGreyCruze*

I don't know how you can say the car is lacking in power. I also have a Taupe Grey 1.4T automatic and mine has lots of power once the RPM gets over 1850 rpm and into boost. Everyone who has driven it is impressed with the acceleration except of course for the naturally aspirated section from idle to boost onset but that only shows up when starting out. I went from a 2.2 litre Sunfire and it easily beats it through all the speed ranges. I also have had big V8 performance vehicles in the past so I know what cubes can do. That being said I just ordered a Trifecta tune just for the pleasure of seeing what programming can do to an underrated - from a tuning point - engine. Oh I almost forgot. It gets good milage while doing it. ..................


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have an 2011 M6 ECO and the Trifecta Tune files are in my e-mail waiting for the Tactrix cable to arrive for the install. I also have a drop in K&N. I just have over 900 miles on the car and the power seems to be improving, however I agree with TGreyCruze on the lack of power especially with AC on and any extra weight (passenger). I guess the problem is I also drive a 2004 M6 LS1 GTO and it has instant torque in any gear. I have heard the Trifecta Tune totally changes the character of the car. I will report on the improvement.

2011 Black Granite Metallic M6 Cruze ECO
2004 Pulse Red M6 GTO
1988 Black Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 3.0 5M


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

My 2011 Cruze LTZ regularly chirps the tires on the 1-2 and the 2-3 shift with the Trifecta Tune. And it has WAY more power throughout the entire RPM range. It makes the car have much better driveability.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

dennisu said:


> *TGreyCruze*
> 
> I don't know how you can say the car is lacking in power. I also have a Taupe Grey 1.4T automatic and mine has lots of power once the RPM gets over 1850 rpm and into boost. Everyone who has driven it is impressed with the acceleration except of course for the naturally aspirated section from idle to boost onset but that only shows up when starting out. I went from a 2.2 litre Sunfire and it easily beats it through all the speed ranges. I also have had big V8 performance vehicles in the past so I know what cubes can do. That being said I just ordered a Trifecta tune just for the pleasure of seeing what programming can do to an underrated - from a tuning point - engine. Oh I almost forgot. It gets good milage while doing it. ..................




150 lbs of torque at the crank for a 3200 lnbs sedan is not plenty to me, more like adequate. its how broad and fat the torque curve is that even makes it feel fast.

With the trifecta tune its more like 225ish lbsa t the crank which is plenty to me


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya i cant wait, i havent heard from them yet but i purchased it on friday so im assuming monday they will call me up to comfirm the tune. 225TQ is plenty as well, im not gonna race it but feel since im gonna be in this car for a while the power should be more then adequate at the same time it will make the car fun to drive.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

If you ordered through Trifecta, you will probably get a confirmation call or email. We have had a sale for the tune for a while now with great results. Did you order the Tactrix Cable or Rent it?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I think its the handheld. They gave 2 options. I didnt order the cable were i would need a laptop to load the tune i did the other option. Im not sure how it works.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The HandHeld is a great unit, the Tactrix Cable makes it easier for Data Logging and other options plus owning the Tactrix cable makes it a lot easier when you add upgrades, you basically call or email Trifecta, he sends an updated tune and you download it, the HandHeld is a little more time consuming.
Later
Steve


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks InsaneSpeed, after im done tuning it i will take out a stock cruze and mine and do a race. Want to see how drastic the change will be stock vs tune. I will have it on a vid.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Let us know what you think. I'm interested in getting this tune in the future.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

well i spoke to vince and he said since there are 3 different trannies its better to do the EZ Flash cable since its a POS to send the handheld back and reconfigure it for the right tranny, something like that. So i opted for the cable instead just gotta find someone at work with a laptop and use it for a few minutes to dowload the tune.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*TGreyCruze*

Have the same condition. Will have to do the install when Vince is available to confirm which transmission control is in my Cruze before sending the tune. Hopefully will be done this week.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I did the tuning too for my ECO 6MT. During the upload you may see some warnings on the screen, but be patient and wait. Mine took around 12 minutes. At the end everything will be OK. I can feel a huge difference, the car has more power and changing the gears is a pleasure. About the same gas consumption IF you are driving in the same manner. Sometimes I like to use the additional power so the MPG is a little lower, but I like to have the power and use it just when I need it.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince already sent me the tune and the cable is being shipped tomorow so i should get it by thursday.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*TGreyCruze*

Mines in and installed. Big difference when heavy on the throttle. The transmission shifting is the most notable thing with it holding in gear at a lower rpm using increased engine torque and not upshifting which gives better mileage. Also the shifts are harder when in manual.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Man i cant wait till i install it. I hope they have my right tranny since there are 3 different versions and that might take a bit of going back and forth to figure out which one he said. 





dennisu said:


> *TGreyCruze*
> 
> Mines in and installed. Big difference when heavy on the throttle. The transmission shifting is the most notable thing with it holding in gear at a lower rpm using increased engine torque and not upshifting which gives better mileage. Also the shifts are harder when in manual.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I got the cable and my friend is bringing his laptop. Hopefully i dont run into any problems and im able to tune it tonight.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Man i cant wait till i install it. I hope they have my right tranny since there are 3 different versions and that might take a bit of going back and forth to figure out which one he said.


3 trannys....I assume refers to 2011 models exclusively. The 6AT was changed somewhat for the 2012 model year. I picked mine up Tuesday evening. Is a different tune required for the 2012 6AT...if so then I guess there are 4 tranny possibilities across the Cruze line now.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought my tune yesterday, still waiting for it and the tactrix cable. I am very excited to see how much faster it will be!!!


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I did a new post and write up on my tune. Let me know. Im still going to run a stock one and do a vid when i have the time.


----------

